# New and nervous



## Natalina

Hello I have just joined. I am 32 years old and have been married for 2 and a half years. I had an unsuccessful IUI last May and am just about to start my first IVF cycle either the end of Feb or March. I am very nervous about it. Any advice would be welcome please as it is quite a daunting process.

Thanks


----------



## saphy75

Hi Natalina

WELCOME TO FF

we have several boards for people going through treatment here are some links to a couple of them

firstly the ivf boards, all the info you need (and more) can be found here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html

secondly cycle buddies boards, full of people going through treatment at the same time as you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

good luck, pam xx


----------



## julyborn

Welcome Natalina,

I will be starting my first IVF sometime soon too. I'll find out my dates at my next hospital appt on 4th April.
You'll see my history below (in the pink writing).
I too am scared and nervous but I've found this website a real help and I hope you do too.
Keep your chin up girl


----------



## Natalina

Thanks for replying. I am having my treatment at Guys Hospital and my appt is on Thursday 9th Feb, so only 3 days to go. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope all goes well in April

Keep smiling


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Natalina, welcome to FF 

We start our 1st IVF next month...scared, anxious, excited, hopeful 

Wishing you loads of luck
 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Natalina

Hey Natasha thanks for replying and good luck for your cycle. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you
x


----------



## zp

Welcome,

here is lots of luck to you for your cycle,  



Zp


----------



## Natalina

Thanks Zp hope all is well with you.
xxx


----------



## sam mn

thanks for reply to my posting.

sorry i have no advice for you regarding treatment. still have no idea whether we will be imbarking on DIUI or DIVF. i am also nervous re possible treatments.

Good luck with treatment

Sam
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina and welcome to ff

Good luck with the IUI

Kate


----------



## Natalina

Thanks Kate. Wishing you well in your quest for a baby. Are you going to wait until next year to try ICSI or when do you want to start.

My DH and I have been trying since 2001 and have had an unsuccessful attempt at IUI. We are moving soon so at least I have something to think about other than babies. I am going to Guy's on Thursday and hope they give me a treatment start date, but because I put on weight after all the drugs for the IUI I might have to lose some weight.

Keep smiling and keep in touch xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

Well hubby has to do his second SA but this has to be done privately therefore will cost £100 - as the NHS do not fund or have the type of advanced equipment for this SA. Once he has done that and got the results i guess we will see the specialist again but im guessing he will say that its ICSI for us as the doc said the other day and as my hospital doesnt fund this then we will have to go private and its going to cost £3000 which we havnt got! So i am now looking into egg donation at the same time to help fund the ICSI!!

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hey Kate. Thanks for the quick response. We had to pay for our IUI but we get 1 IVF free then it will cost around £2600 if we go to Guys in London. We were told they were the most competative around at the moment for prices and that will be even cheaper if you can donate your eggs. It is worth phoning around all the hospitals cause you can get good prices. It is such a long and hard process all of this and it is really hard to stay positive sometimes. Especially when all around you are getting pregnant at the drop of a hat... Still will be worth it in the end.

Where will you be having your treatment done then?

Natalina
xxx


----------



## Smurfs

Hi Natalina

Welcome to FF, and best of luck with your treatment.

I had my IVF at Guys, very pleased with the unit, lovely staff and so understanding.

Take care and stay   

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina - I didnt think to phone around the hospitals - i have emailed a website and so when i get chance i will read all the info they have sent and see what clinics there are.

We have been advised to try the John Radcliffe in Oxford for the treatment as this isnt too far from us but i guess i can look around what with patient choice of hospitals now!

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

I think it is important to shop around. If you like when I am up at Guys on thursday I will pick up a price guide for you and can send it to you.

Keep smiling


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina that would be great hun - thanks

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

No problem Kate. Are you trying to lose weight? Me too. I joined weight watchers today and went to keep fit for the first time in about 5-6 years. Hard work but hopefully worth it. Will chat soon
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina - sorry have been offline for a day i think!!

I am trying to lose weight but this time im finding it so hard - i lost 2 stone with WW before but after i got married it went back on and now i cant seem to beable to shift the weight!! Good luck with yours

Kate


----------



## Natalina

Good luck with the weight. I have 10lbs to lose before I am allowed to start my treatment, so need to get it shifted. I have to go to weight watchers next tuesday to see how much I have lost. Hopefully the weight will be gone by the end of May. Keep in touch and I am sure you will lose weight. It is not easy when it is cold weather
xxx


----------



## Kamac80

no its definitly not easy in the cold weather as i have no motivation to go outside and go for a jog!!!

Speak soon

Kate


----------



## Natalina

Hey Kate got a price guide for you but you can go onto there website which is www.ivfdirect.com
They have a price guide there which, I have been told is very competative. Therefore it will be good to compare. If you do chose to go there then we could meet up for a coffee. Hope you are well and good luck with the weight loss.

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina - thankyou for that i have written the web address down and will get a good read of it tomorrow.

That would be great to meet u if we decide to go there - i will add u to my buddy list and keep in contact with u

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

I have added you too. Will chat too. If you have MSN messenger my email address is *email removed * if you ever want a chat
please use the FF private messaging as these are public boards
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just to let you know about a CHAT for newbies Tonight!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48042.0.html
hope to see you there!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Natalina

Hey Kate did you manage to check out the website for Guys? Also how is the weight loss going? I am really peed off. I was really good on my diet last week and I exercised three times and I didnt lose any weight. I feel this is a bit of a blow and that I have lost a week cause I really want to start by the end of March.

Hope you are ok though
Speak soon

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina i have made a note of the web address but havnt had chance to look yet.

Ive given up with the diet!! Just trying to cut out all the snacks i usually munch on and have started walking more!!

Hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

I am ok just having a crap day I suppose. I havent spoken to my MIL sice before Christmas and it was bliss but she got in contact with my DH last week and told him we shouls stop taking it out on everyone else because we dont have kids. And had a row with my SIL because she was puting my DH down and she told me she hope I never have kids. Not been a good week so far. But things can only get better.

How are you. I haven't heard from you in a while. Also how does the buddy list work. I have added you but dont know how to use it. I know I am useless hahaha.

Natalina xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Also how does the buddy list work. I have added you but dont know how to use it.



On the Main Index page near the bottom is a list of all the members currently online, it is here that shows you how many buddies you have online!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php

~Dizzi~


----------



## Natalina

Thanks Dizzy. Also how do you put your history on the bottom of your messages?

Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Go to your profile - click on the left *"change forum profile infomation"* the text at the bottom of the post is the signature part 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48874.msg631095.html#msg631095
~Dizzi~


----------



## Natalina

Thanks Dizzy. You seem to know loads about this. At least I know who to come to for elp.

Thanks
Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hey Dizzy We have only been trying for 5 years and I find it hard to be positive. After looking on your history, I see you have been ttc for 15 years. How do you remain positive because I have been off work for a while now as I am not able to cope all the time.

Thanks
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina lovely to see your photo  

Ooohhh is your hubby scottish or did he wear the kilt for a reason?

I really dont know how anyone stays positive apart from having to i guess - i find it really hard after ttc for only 3 yrs!

Love kate xxxx


----------



## Natalina

Me too Kate. I have answered you somewhere else but will do it again.

My DH isn't scottish but I am so he wore it for me. Bless!!!

Anyway I come from Newarthill which is in Motherwell kind of. What a small world. How did the 2 of you meet?

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina we met on the internet about 4 and a half yrs ago - ive left u a post on the other one as well!!

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Natalinia

Staying positive is not always easy, and it does affect my life, but I try and spend time doing other things, although I know when I am due on (occasionaly) and when I might ovulate I have never been obsessive.
I still see my friends children, We are Godparents and we even holiday with Dh's best mate his wife and 2 kids!
I have also attended "baby showers" for close friends and been present at the birth of my Nephew (I  for 2 days half happy and half sad )

I suppose I have accepted that to have our family we need the ICSI route, and being positive and busy helps fill a void. 
we have had 3 long haul holidays. (Florida X2 and Canada to see my Dad.)
I still have the tears and the "why me's"

It has only affected my work a few times, most recently this chrismas, but with counselling, good friends, DH and FF - I am winning.

I hope this helps in some small way.....

~Dizzi~


----------



## Natalina

Kate where did we meet on the net before. I am confused!!!!

Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Sorry Kate lost it there for a mo. What a nutter!!!


----------



## Natalina

Hey Dizzy

I really admire you. I am finding it difficult and we have only been ttc for 5 years. During which time we have got married so had other things to think about.

I am amazed at how well you cope and think that of all ppl you must be top of the list for ppl who deserve it the most.

I have been crazy. At my last job there were 18 ppl pregnant in 18 months so I was off for a long period of time becasue I couldn't handle the pitiful looks my way. I also have terrible thoughts in my head and sometimes cannot bear to be around small babies. 

I hope some of your resolve rubs off on me.

You are an inspiration
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina - u asked where me and hubby met - we met on the internet!!

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

I cant believe we went to the same school. That really is mental. I have no relatives there now, however my maiden name is Morbi and I have a brother Paul who is 30. What is your hubby's surmane?

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Have PM u natalina

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

I have answered you too

Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Kate 

I hope you have a good day at work.....

Dizzy

I hope you have a good day also and a good weekend.

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina - work was ok just really busy!!

Kate xxx


----------



## Natalina

Do you have the weekend off or are you back to work tomorrow?

Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hey Kate

Also it was great chatting last night. You made me smile. We will defo have to meet up and keep in touch when I move. You both seem like a really nice couple and I know one day you will have a wee bairn.

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina - yes we will make arrangements to meet - i can see u and my hubby have a great sense of humour!! Im a little quieter!!

I am working on sunday morning thats all - its karaoke nite at the pub on sat!!

What about u?

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hey Kate. 

I am going swimming in the morning and then watching the fa cup on the tv. COME ON YOU SCOUSERS!!!!

On sunday nothing really. Probably housework and making dinner.

Have a good one at the karaoke - what do you normally sing then?

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

God u are good going swimming!!

Oh my god who are they playing in the cup?!! My team lost last nite after having 33 games unbeaten so a little upset  

I dont sing at the karaoke i just go there so i can have a laugh at all the others who are very drunk and cant sing!! Hee hee!!

I will email u later on hopefully

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hi Kate

Never mind they are still top of there league and should be promoted to the Premiership next season. I only managed 20 lengths this morning. I couldnt really be bothered but staye until I had done 20 lengths. I am going again tomorrow.

Look forward to speaking to you later

Natalin xxx


----------



## Natalina

I feel really down today. I am due on and normally I feel uptight and angry but this month I cant stop crying and feel really insecure. Please help.......

Natalina xxx


----------



## zp

Hi Natalia

I'm sorry you are feeling down, want to chat in the chat room?

Zp


----------



## Natalina

Hiya zp. I cant get into it. I need to download something and my crappy computer wont let me

Natalina xxx


----------



## zp

Ok we can chat this way any how

Here is a hug for you, you  sound like you need one.





love zp


----------



## zp

Are you at home alone?


----------



## zp

my dh is watching football!!

So i'm upstairs out of the way

has anything particular set yuo off?
Or is it just general crapness?

Zp


----------



## Natalina

I think because I am due on. Even though there is a problem with me there is a remote chance I could get pregnant naturally and I know I am not. 

Also I am ****** off with dieting, stopping smoking and stopping drinking. I am exercising like a loon and feel like I am getting no where. You know when you have one of those days where everything is wrong

My DH is on his way back from Liverpool where he was watching the game, so I am on my own. I think thats the best option cause I know when he comes through the door I am going to go into one.....

Sorry for being a pain in the ass

Thanks for listening
Natalina xxx


----------



## zp

If it is any comfort (which it may not be) I am the same every month I am optermistic and every time (so far) it has be negative and I have cryed. I think its worse because of the hormones etc.... dh doesn't really understand, he hugs me but I know he thinks I'm a nutter (which I think I am when AF visits). Then I think I can't do this anymore.

So you may be loosing it but you are not alone (we are not called the loosing it girls for nothing)!

your dh will be happy with the score, mine is a southampton fan - I'm not hearing any cheering!

really feeling for you. And very impressed with stopping smoking , drinking and diet - well done, keep it up it will work eventually.
love
zp


----------



## Natalina

Thanks zp.

Tell you dh that I thought Southampton played quite well and were unlucky in the end.

I dont know how we do it every month. When I come back I am defo coming back as a man. lol

It is like if you get sore boobs then you must be pregnant. If you are 1 day late then you must be pregnant. If you feel sick etc etc etc the list just goes on and on and on. Even though my treatment will be soon, and I am failry optimistic, there is still a chance that it wont work. And if I feel this bad just when I am due on how bad will I feel then.

Sorry to moan all the time.

How are you feeling?

Natalina xxx


----------



## zp

hi Natalina 

its ok, moan on.....

the worst for me is that all the period symptoms could be the pg symptoms so I'm obsesed with my body.

I'm ok just now as just about to ovulate so feeling positive - just have to persuade dh its good idea. Nothing like a bit of pressure to make for a romantic evening eh   but lets not go there on the sex at the right time issue.

I'll tell dh about your comments

love zp


----------



## Natalina

Hey zp 

I know what you mean all the AF symptons could be pg symptons.

Good luck with the bms tonight and over the next few days. Make it romantic. Light some candles, open a bottle of wine and give each other massages. That way its not all about a baby, and more about each other.

Have a good Saturday night and we will chat soon
Natalina xxx


----------



## zp

Its been good to talk to you....

hang in there, cuddle your hot water bottle 

byeeee for now 
Zp


----------



## Natalina

Its been good to talk to you too. 

Speak soon 

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hello zp

Hope you had a good night last night with your DH? 

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

Sorry to hear u are not feeling too great - well i sang at the karaoke last nite!! I kind of had no choice and i was sober! So i was quite proud of myself!!

But as i got in late last nite and had to get up early for work i feel rough now!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Well done kate

What did you sing? I am also proud of you.

I feel much better today.

Will chat soon
Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hello All

Hope you are all well today.  Have a good week and I look forward to chatting soon

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

I sang dont marry her by Beautiful south!!

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Well done Kate. 

That is a hard song to sing I reckon. I am very proud now.

What you up too this week, anything exciting.....

Chat soon
Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hiya zp if you are around. Thanks for your words of encouragement yesterday. I am feeling much better now.

Hope you are ok
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

I am quite proud of myself that i sang!!

Not up to much this week - am babysitting on thursday and have a tutorial on friday.

Wot about u?

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hiya Kate

I am working nights this week at my husbands work just to help out.  Nothing exciting but a bit extra money and it all helps.

Only lost half a pound this week even though I have been really good on the diet and I have been swimming 4 times. I am going to try and not do any exercise this week and see if that speeds up the weight loss.

Hope you are both well
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

God i havnt done nite shifts for about a yr now - they are ok but a bit spooky on the wards when its quiet!! 

Yeah maybe the excercising isnt helping as u are building up muscle swimming. I weighed myself a couple of days ago as i was dieting but it wasnt working so just cut out the snacks - i have lost 6 pounds in about 3 weeks so quite happy!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Well done Kate

That is really good. I am well proud of you. What have you been up to this week. How is your studying going? Have you any plans for next weekend. 

I really like night shifts cause they seem to go faster and I quite like spooky........

Hope you are both well and not working too hard.

All my love
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

Havnt been up to much this week really - i babysat today so am free now although picking other half up at 5 from work then going to call in and see my friend who had her 3rd baby yesturday.

Studying is all up to date so pleased with that - i have my first tutorial of the 3rd yr tomorrow so looking forward to that!

Hows u and Adrian?

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hey Kate

We are fine really. I have been a non smoker for 10 days now and my diet is going well even though I only lost half a pound last week. I am a bit disappointed that Adrian can't stop smoking though. He keeps going back to it and I am sad about it.

I just feel I want him to support me but he can't do it. Nevermind at least I have tried my best and that is all I can do.

Hope you and James are ok.

Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hi Kate

I feel much better now that this is my 12th day...... all's good.

Good luck for your placement. I am sure you will be fine. Will tell you all about liverpool when I get back on Tuesday night.

Have a good weekend.
Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hey all

Hope you are all well. what you all doing at the weekend?

I am going to a friends on Saturday and then we are going to Liverpool on Sunday for 3 days to have a look for houses etc....I am very excited.

Lots of love
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

Well done on giving up with the smoking - it must be really difficult? I always harp onto my brothers about not even starting - i threaten them with taking them into work with me one day and showing them what happens to ppl who smoke all their lives!!!

Seeing my friends baby was lovely - he was only 24 hours old and he fell asleep in my arms - i knew James wouldnt hold him but it did feel good - i think i needed it  

I am at work over the weekend now and then start placement monday morning - still nervous about it!! Hope it goes ok in liverpool for u 

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80

hi hun

Have a good weekend to and cant wait to catch up

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hey kate

I am back on Tuesday night so will message you then. Hope you are having a lovely weekend and continue to do so until its all over.......awwwwwwwwwwwwww

Good luck on Monday although I am sure you won't need it...

Speak soon
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks natalina - i am really nervous about starting my placement tomorrow - but i will tell u all about it when we get to chat!

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hiya kate

How is your placement going? What are you doing? And is your mentor nice

We have found a house in Liverpool we like so hopefully going to move on 29th April. It is a 3 bedroom and is really big so well happy about that. Hope you and James are well

Chat soon
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

We are both well hun - went and saw a dog today and thinking about getting it now!

My placement is going really well everyone is really nice to me - i have done loads already - the only thing is the 10 hour shifts!!!

Glad u found a house - speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hiya Kate

Sounds wicked about the dog. We have got a dog. We got her from a rescue centre. She is absolutely lovely. She looks like a big yorkshire terrier. 
What kind of dog are you getting? 

Glad your placement is going well. That is good news.

What else you been up too

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hiya

We are getting the dog next week!! Its a 11 month old Alsatian! Ive had one before but a long time ago!!

Not been up to much as i was at work again today.

What about u?

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hiya Kate

I posted this on another topic and just wanted your opinion.....

My last period was on the 20th January. Therefore today is day 43 of my cycle. I am normally regular on 28 or 30 days but occasionally have been known to go longer. My symptoms are the same as before my AF except my boobs have been killing me for 2 weeks now and this isn't normal. If they hurt they only do so for a couple of days normally. However they only hurt once in a blue moon. I constantly feel like I am going to come on but there is nothing there. As I am not smoking or drinking and have kept caffeine to a minimum then I am not harming anything should anything be there......However I don't know what to do. The last time my cycle was 42 days and I did 2 pt but they were both negative..

Please help as I feel so confused. I am also scared of doing a test because I don't want to build my hopes up and then be devastated. I went to Tesco's today to buy a test but couldn't do it. I feel as though if I just wait a bit longer and then I come on I wont have been disappointed.

I know I sound really stupid but I really don't know what to do

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina i did read it yesturday hun

I really dont know - sometimes my AF can be up to 2 weeks late and i really get my hopes up as i am usually regular with 28 days - but have been told now that it can be because ovulation started later than normal. If in doubt do a test!! I will have everything crossed for u but i guess my advice is to think it will be a BFN then if it is a BFP it will be a nice surprise for Adrian and me!!!!

Sorry if thats not quite what u wanted to hear but DO A TEST!!!!

Kate xxxxx


----------



## Natalina

Hello all

Just wanted to let you know that I did a test and got a  

I cant believe it to be honest. All those years and now this. We are both really happy and over the moon

Speak soon
Natalina xxx


----------



## Daisydoo

Hi Natalina

Just picked up your news     
Whaaaayyyyheyyy      

Im sooo pleased for you both with your  

Congratulations!!

Love Daisydooxxxxxxx


----------



## Natalina

Thanks Daisydoo

We are still in shock I think especially as we were due to start our IVF next month.

Thanks again
Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina and congrats what an amazing shock!!!

Good luck hun

Kate xxx


----------



## Natalina

Thanks Kate

I am still shocked and cant believe it. We keep looking at the test to make sure it hasn't disappeared.

What u up to the weekend?

Natalina xxx


----------



## Kaz12

Hi Natalina,

What's a great news!!!!!!!!!  on your ...            

Kaz xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi natalina

I was working yesturday then went to the pub!

Today we are off to a christening - quite scared as there are 40 godparents can u believe?!!! I am one of them (a little boy he is 4 months old now!) So imagining that this could go on for a while!

Hope u are putting your feet up!

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Hey kate

I have only just got up. I am really tired at the mo but hey. 

Oh my god 40 GODPARENTS that is mental!!!  Why are there so many? Are you looking forward to it.

Hope you got my PM

Love Natalina xxx


----------



## Kamac80

hi hun yeah i got your PM but i will reply tomorrow if thats ok?

Yeah 40 godparents - they are from the Philipines and well dont do things by half!!

Kate xx


----------



## Natalina

Kate

Oh i see

That is mega amounts. Have a good time and I will chat to you tomorrow

Natalina xxx


----------



## *Mel*

Natalina-  on your  ,thats brilliant news-what a lovely surprise too! You and your dh must be    . Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy-let us know how its going.Take care.Mel***


----------



## Natalina

Thanks so much to everyone for there well wishes,. We still cant believe it

Natalina xxx


----------



## xxjulesxx

hi, we too have been married since aug 2003 and are on our first ivf cycle, please dont worry about it, what will be will be, u'll find the nurses really helpfull and the treatment is not painfull, hope u find the chat room in here helpfull, its full of regulars who will be able to answer anything u are wondering about, most of all good luck to u both. my husband and i are waiting for our frozen transfer in 6 weeks time and are feeling confident about the whole process.  dont let it get u down x


----------



## joanne1972

Hi Natalina
WOW what fantastic news!! Get lots of rest and spoil yourself too. You must be so chuffed especially when you were about to start the IVF.
Take care
Joanne xx


----------



## Natalina

Hiya Joanne

We still cant believe it to be honest. I have done another test today to make sure and the result was the same so it feels more real.

Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hello all

Just come back from the hospital. Had a scan. I am defo pregnant. I am 6 weeks gone and we got to see the flashing heartbeat. The doc also said that my yoke sack looks good, therefore all is well. We can't believe it. Miracles do happen. 

Anyway I am off to bed now cause I have been working

Speak to you all soon
Natalina xxx


----------



## Natalina

Hello all

Booked my first midwife appt for next Thursday so looking forward to thet. I am quite nervous and dont know what to expect really but am sure it will be fine. I am also going to have another scan in a couple of weeks just to see the difference. The consultant said that it is in no way harmful to the baby, so I am looking forward to that.

Hope you are all well.

Natalina xxx


----------



## smiley4

Hi,

I'm new on here and have just been reading all about your journey and the brilliant outcome.  It's amazing that miracles do happen when you least expect it. I'm so pleased for you.

Katy x


----------



## Natalina

Thanks Katy

I am still in shock to be honest and we cant quite believe it. Thanks for your congrats. We really appreciate them.

Anyway how are you? any test results yet?

Keep me informed
Natalina xxx


----------



## smiley4

Hi Natalina

The first test was to find out if i'm ovulating - which came back as yes I am. I got the results on Wednesday the day after the dreaded  

Waiting for a date for a scan - so not much more to report just yet.

Katy xx


----------



## Natalina

hey Katy

Keep me informed though. I am crossing my fingers for you.

Natalina xxx


----------

